# FL, March 9, West Palm Beach



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Golden Show! Who is going. Double posted, bc I wanna meet some of ya'll


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Where is it cos I live in Palm beach and what are the dates?.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I'm in Palm Beach Gardens.....details please!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

March 9, 2007 , Specialty Show, Obedience, & Rally Trial 
Host: Everglades Golden Retriever Club 
Site: South Florida Fair Grounds, Expo Center, West Palm Beach, FL 
Judges: Nancy Talbot - Conformation & Jr. Showmanship 
Berna Hart-Welch - Sweepstakes (Puppy & Veteran) 
Mary Happersett – Obedience and Non-Regular Classes (Pre-Novice,Graduate Novice,Veterans,Brace,Wild Card Novice,Wild Card Open,Wild Card Utility & Team Obedience) 
Robert Withers – Rally and Non-Regular Classes (Team Rally) 
Superintendent: MB-F Inc. 
FMI: Heidi Miller, 337 SE 7th Street, Dania Beach, FL 33004; (305) 785-2344; [email protected]


----------

